# Bicycle Wreck :(



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone!
Just wanted to let everyone know what happened to our daughter this weekend.
She had a very bad bicycle wreck......she was going down a slight curvy hill, with "gravel" on the pavement. Needlessly to say she lost complete control and crashed. She is banged up pretty bad. Her knee has several cuts on it. Her elbow has a LARGE asphalt burn, and her upper leg is scraped about 13 inches with a 8 inch incision. She hit her nose (nose bleed) and also scratched her glasses. She is doing okay now and even went to school this morning. But I wanted to share most with you what kept her from getting seriously hurt was a helmet. If she wasn't wearing a helmet, she could of been more seriously hurt with a brain injury or worse. I have seen so many kids in campgrounds not wearing a helmet and all it takes is a split second for something to happen. Our daughter is 10 years old and she is an excellent rider, but you never know what can happen. Another thing she had with her is a radio. Some campers saw it happen and went to help her. Our daughter asked them to call us. They did and told us exactly where she was. We were there in seconds. One of our rules is she always carries a radio and lets us know about every 10 minutes that she's okay. My husband is a first responder and a fireman. He had a medical kit in his truck as well as a first aid kit in the camper. Please make sure you have a well-stocked first aid kit. Again, you may never use, but you just never know when you will. And remember to restock it. 
I don't mean to preach, but I think we take so much for granted that is won't happen to our kids. So just please have your kids wear helmets. It's well worth it.

Beth (Kaitlyn's mom) sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad to here she is OK so to speak. My 8 yr old did the same thing in June at a campground and had about the same injuries. She now respects gravel roads more. A lesson learned the hard way.

I notice many kids at campgrounds not using helmets and very few campgrounds enforcing the rule they put on there list. Parents are responsible but kids are kids.
Reminders are good.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Excellent advice Goldy!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

GoldenMom:
Sorry about the mishap and so glad the helmet prevented more serious injuries. Thanks for the reminder to wear those helmets!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*OUCH!*

Beth,

Thank goodness your daughter came through this as well as she did. Helmets and radios are a must for our kids as well. Thanks for reinforcing the wisdom of this great advice.

Give our best to your daughter.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am glad that she wasn't injuried worst. My son has had the "You have to wear your helmet" so many times that now HE won't even get on his bike without one. In fact he tells me to put on my helmet all the time.

The radio idea is a good one. We have a set of the FRS radios with about 2 mile range (2 miles in perfect conditions). Has anyone tried the radios with the longer range? I have seen them listed with upto 12 miles.

Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Beth, Sorry to hear about Kaitlyn's spill but glad to hear that she's relatively OK. At-a-mom that you are one of the few that we see making sure their kids are wearing helmets.







My DW and I also wear helmets when riding and that's even more rare. Unfortunately, we've had more than one occassion to use our first aid kit while camping....sometimes for others nearby who didn't have one. Thanks for the reminders and the radio idea.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am glad to hear that she is okay, minus some cuts and bruises that will heal with time. Your advice on the helmet is GREAT advice







And the radios are a great idea too. I have a set with 7 mile range that I use for hunting and camping. While they don't get anywhere near 7 miles of range, they get a heck of a lot better than the 2 mile range.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Made me tingly reading about her scrapes and cuts. Glad she will be alright. Good tip about the first aid kit and radios.

Mike


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Beth,

What is it with the 10 yr olds? In June my 10 yr old daughter did the exact same thing with an additional chipped front tooth and some minor face plant burns. I can't even imagine what would have happened if not for the helmet. My 8 year old saw it an gave a giggle until she saw the magnitude of the injuries (sisters). First aid and radios are standard issue, I will check to make sure first aid kit is properly stocked before the next trip. Great post.

Mike, how was PA this past weekend?

Geoff


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Beth,

Glad to hear that Kaitlyn is okay. A helmet is sound advise. Real handy to have a first responder with you all the time. If you remember Mark from our rally, he is a first responder as well.

You were at Hardy this weekend right? What hill was it?

Doug


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Doug: It was Brown County. It was Buffalo Ridge (1st campground). It was the hill all the way in the back. It's not very steep, but gravel had been thrown onto the road / pavement and when she made that turn, she just slid out of control.

Gary: We have the 5 mile range radio and it works great for the campground. 
We also use them at amusement parks and when we travel among different vehicles. Our friends have the 12 mile radios and he said he can't get that range and the 5 miles ones work just as well.

Thanks for everyone's well-wishes and concerns. As a mom I just felt it in heart, I had to write and let everyone know what happened and some of the safety concerns along with it.

So far, she's doing okay.....(I've called the school twice)


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> The radio idea is a good one. We have a set of the FRS radios with about 2 mile range (2 miles in perfect conditions). Has anyone tried the radios with the longer range? I have seen them listed with upto 12 miles.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]56176[/snapback]​


We just got a set of 14 mile units, (FRS + GMRS). Have not had the chance to check them for distance, but the sound quality is wonderful. We usually carry enough radios for our family + any friends were camping with. We also use them car-2-car and with the VOX when we bike, (really handy that way). Also when we bike, everyone has on helmets, and usually biking gloves.

Dreamtimers


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great advice and reminder Beth:

My 3 YO daughter took a downhill flying dive straight over the handlebars on her little bike while camping. The initial point of impact was her forehead. Needless to say the helmet was the difference between some rasberries on her nose and lip, and a fast drive to the emergency room. She was OK and even rode a horse the next day. Thank God.

On a side note she wears one of the toddler helmets that has a little more coverage. Unlike the helmets the older kids wear.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that your daughter is O.K.
I know where you're coming from.
Our oldest took a nasty spill on hers last year, luckly she was wearing a helmet.
She got up took about two steps and started to pass out, took her to the hospital and did a cat scan.
They even said good thing she was wearing one
And thank god she was fine.
We are always telling them to put their helmets on.
Like you said it just takes a second to happen.

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yep, helmets are a big deal in our house too. Don't get on that bike or razor without one.

Make sure it is fitted properly. I see too many kids wearing them way back on their head and their forehead is exposed.

Mike


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad to hear she is okay, anytime these kids take a fall its hard to deal with. Meghan went head first into a concrete step leaving indoor soccer and ended up with 8 stitches above her eye. We had talked about head injuries and what can happen w/o a helmet, and I think it really freaked her out that she hit so hard. She kept wanting to know if she had a head injury!

It is illegal for kids to ride bikes or scooters w/o a helmet in St. Louis County parks. Wish that was more widespread. Sometimes at a campground, my kids are one of the few who wear helmets, it's just become a habit for them.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Useful information. Since I'm a bit dated..grandma..we didn't have access to helmets or even think about having way back then







. You better believe our toddler will have a helmet and I plan on getting radios for the holidays.
I'm really glad she had her helmet and good parents looking out for her.
Good Going Mom and Dad








Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm also happy injuries weren't worse. I am a former vocational rehabilitation counselor. My job was to help the disabled train for, obtain and/or maintain employment. My toughest cases were the folks who suffered a TBI (Traumatic Brain Injury). I appreciate the reminder about the radios. I camp with my 9 year old granddaughter and this year allowed her to walk alone bathroom and up to the craft area (sight range). Still, I wished I hadn't forgotten the radios I got for Christmas. When she entered the buildings, I could no longer see her. One night while we were washing up for bed (pre-OB camping),we got water on the tile floor. So fast that I couldn't even catch her, she was down. She conked her head and got a few very nasty bruises. It's a good idea for all of us to carry radios just in case, not just for the kid's safety. I hope Kaitlyn heals quickly. Please tell her we're all sending good thoughts her way!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Goldie, glad she wasn't hurt too, too badly. The road rash is painful, but will go away.

My DW and I always insist that the kids wear a helmet while riding. I see the results too often at work of what happens when one isn't worn (motorcycles mostly, as CT has no helmet requirement for motorcyclists over the age of 16), but there have been few bicyclist's also.

Tim


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

AMEN.

glad your little girl is ok. kids rebound pretty quick.
by the way, you are not preaching, you are just being a pretty damn good parent








wish there was more like you.

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Goldy

We are glad that your daughter is ok. You can never be to safe when it comes to our childern. It also re-inforces to the bigger kids (adults) that we should wear helmets as well.

This might be a great new section for the forum - Safety Ideas while camping or travelling.

Thor


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Glad to hear your daughter is alright. As an avid road and mountain cyclist I've had several crashes and even broken a helmet once. I applaud those that make sure their children always wear a helmet. The one thing that parents should also do is make sure they wear a helmet when riding. I'm surprised at how many times I see parents riding with kids and the kids are wearing helmets and the parents are not. You may not be going very fast but you can fall suddenly and a helmet will save you.

Something you might want to consider for treating the road rash your daughter suffered is an antiseptic ointment by a company called Brave Soldier. They started out a few years ago with some specialized skin medicines designed for road rashes suffered by cyclists. Unfortunately I've had to use their product and the antiseptic ointment and spray worked well. I now keep their antiseptic spray and crash pak in my camelbak just in case.

Good idea about the radios, now I know how to sell getting some new longer range ones to my wife. We have some older ones but the limited range and large size limit their usefulness with the kids


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

MJRey said:


> Glad to hear your daughter is alright. As an avid road and mountain cyclist I've had several crashes and even broken a helmet once. I applaud those that make sure their children always wear a helmet. The one thing that parents should also do is make sure they wear a helmet when riding. I'm surprised at how many times I see parents riding with kids and the kids are wearing helmets and the parents are not. You may not be going very fast but you can fall suddenly and a helmet will save you.
> 
> Something you might want to consider for treating the road rash your daughter suffered is an antiseptic ointment by a company called Brave Soldier. They started out a few years ago with some specialized skin medicines designed for road rashes suffered by cyclists. Unfortunately I've had to use their product and the antiseptic ointment and spray worked well. I now keep their antiseptic spray and crash pak in my camelbak just in case.
> 
> ...


Just to echo MJRey, I am also an avid bike racer. Almost every crash I have been around, the persons' helmet has been cracked after, even very slow speed ones. Amazing to think we used to not wear them at all. I always wear one when riding with my kid, just to set a example. Also, Tecaderm patches can really help with the road rash,as well as Brave Soldier.
Glad to hear she is O.K.
John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well as fanatical as I am with the kids I must admit I don't wear one shy Guess that's the old school in me. Sheesh, and when I think of all the crazy things we used to do on our bikes as kids.







We were the first X-gamers !

Although I'm the consumate low speed, flat ground cruiser, I'm re-considering a helmet after reading your posts. Thanks


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

been there done that - and I have the scars to prove it!

Last summer we camped at Mackerriker State Park. Lots kids riding bikes. Met a family whose kids were wearing MX style helmets with the big chin guard. We asked "why the big helmets?" The mom nodded to her 8 y.o. son who opened his mouth and took-out his bridges. See said the $40 dollar helmet is better than $3000 in dental bills.

Now our kids wear MX helmets for bikes and their razor scooters, plus the gloves, knee/elbow guards, and lace-up shoes (no sandals!).

Best of luck to everyones' recoveries!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Glad to hear your daughter is doing ok. That is very good advice. My DW is a registered nurse and she tells me about kids coming to the hospital all the time that have been in accidents not wearing helmets or other safety gear. We keep a first aid kit in our TT at all times. I think everybody should.


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Glad to hear your daughter is OK. I agree with all your advise completely. My daughter is only 2 and has come biking with us since she was 1 1/2 via a trailer in tow. The first thing we did was purchase a helmet. She uses it on all her ride on toys in the driveway. At this point she won't even get on anything without it. Now....if that would only last when she is older. I do have to admit my husband and I do not wear one. I know within the next year or two I will get the ????? why do you not have one? If it means her wearing it we will definately do the same, it is a wise idea anyway. As far as radios go, we never go biking without a cell phone.


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

Glad she's doing better. Remember Bill Cosby's "90 Miles an Hour" routine? Been there, done that 13 stiches under my chin when I was 11.

Last Summer we met a family at campground and asked if their kids were into BMX or motocross because they all had helmets with the face guard. When their 9 y.o. smiled, took out his upper front bridge, and showed us $5k worth of dental work, when went shopping for new BMX helmets for our kids...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our son (PDX_Bobcat) took a nasty header off his bike this weekend. Luckily he was wearing a helmut. Un-luckily it was not full face.

The poor guy took a good chunk out of his nose, scraped the forehead, bunged up his left elbow and knee, and... we are taking him in for x-rays this afternoon, as it is looking like he may have broken his right thumb!

Worst of all - if you were to ask him - he destroyed the 'Burger' bell on his bike!









Keep those helmuts on the kids... Don't let them be a 'Melon head'!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that both Beth and Doug,

You have definitely made me think, as my oldest one is 7 and thinks she is the best rider in the world. Hope both of your young ones get well soon...

...I know what my first purchase before the next trip will be!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now we know where your head was at when dumping.

Hope he feels better soon.

John


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Doug,
Sure hope the x-rays turn out okay. Let us know.
Our daughter fully recovered from her accident, but still has about 6 inch scar on her leg. We recently bought sport scooters and all 3 of us has motorcycles helmets with full face shield. We went riding about 15 miles yesterday and passed several motorcyles. Not a single person had a helmet on. I know to some we probably look stupid having helmets, but IMO, my brain is worth the $95 spent on one. The Yahama Dealer stressed helmets and gloves and bright colored clothing. He said he didn't care where we got them from.......he stressed safety. I'm in 100% agreeance.

Beth


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that Doug
Well it could have been that's for sure thank goodness for helmets
We always are telling our kids to hear their helmets

Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Luckily he was wearing a helmut ... scraped the forehead[snapback]112704[/snapback]​


Ouch!

Doug, when you buy him a replacement helmet, you might want to check its fit. A properly fitted bicycle helment shouldn't move enough to allow forehead scrapes in most cases. It wouldn't help the nose, though 

If his forehead is exposed enough for scrapes, it is exposed enough for a serious frontal-lobe head injury.

Though it may not be the case for PDX_Bobcat, I see lots of kids riding around with the helmets pushed back on their heads to expose their forehead. Parents! You need to not only buy a helmet, but make sure your kids are using it properly.

Ed


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily he was wearing a helmut ... scraped the forehead[snapback]112704[/snapback]​
> ...


So Sorry to hear about Bobcat. Hope his injuries heal quickly.

Please do buy him a replacement helmet even if the old one doesn't appear damaged after his header. Any fall can effect the ability of the helmet to protect on the next fall!!! Many people do not realize this.

We replaced both of our kids helmets last year and I would highly recommend them. They are Bell and they have an adjustment dial on the back so you can tighten the insides to keep the helmet in the right postion on the childs head. Dick's Sporting goods carries them in our area. I just replaced my own with the same thing. Adults have accidents too!!!







Don't forget mom's dad's and grown ups every where protect yourselves TOO


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

AMEN on the helmets! So glad she is okay and even got herself to school. What a trooper!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I just want to pass along my wishes for PDX Bobcat's speedy recovery. Sorry he got hurt. This is a good lesson for us all.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good news, PDX_Bobcat came through the X-rays with flying colors. BIG sigh of relief! The docs think he probably just bruised or strained a ligament, and he will be fine.

As far as the scraps on the forehead, I think they were more 'burns' from the helmet itself. In any case, he is getting a new full face helmet. He's pretty excited, because now he will look like Michael Schumacher!

Thanks for all the kind thoughts, everybody!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

